# Kernel config and WITHOUT_MODULES in make.conf



## hermes (Feb 9, 2010)

Just one question: When specifying WITHOUT_MODULES and MODULES_OVERRIDE in /etc/make.conf, do I need to include the modules that are already being compiled into the kernel?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2010)

Only the 'real' modules, the ones that aren't build into the kernel itself.


----------



## hermes (Feb 10, 2010)

Okay, so I can just set MODULES_OVERRIDE to the modules I *may* need someday but didnâ€™t include them in the kernel config?


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 10, 2010)

Yup, that's exactly how it works.


----------



## hermes (Feb 11, 2010)

Okay, thank you.


----------

